# tecnical guestion



## jbq (Jul 8, 2008)

hi every one ,
i have a question about the new gtr , my question is what are the functions of the three puttons system inside the intrioer ? im talking about the traction system , suspension sysetm and the hudrolic system . i just want to know what are they for ? and what time i should use them ?


----------

